# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  H.a.a.r.p kıyamet silahı ve türkiye depremleri...abd&,israil

## atoybil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLTA8...5bRVAAAAAAAAAA

----------

